# Don't Freak Out, But...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There is a strong chance that Amare Stoudemire will be held out of some night scrimmages at training camp next week in Tucson.
> 
> Suns General Manager Steve Kerr said Stoudemire tweaked a previously sprained left ankle two weeks ago and has been examined by Suns team physician Thomas Carter and Los Angeles ankle specialist Richard Ferkel. Stoudemire flew to L.A. on Tuesday to see Ferkell for about 90 minutes.
> 
> The doctor, who performed Manu Ginobili's surgery three weeks ago, concurred with Carter's evaluation that Stoudemire only needed some rest. Stoudemire will still be able to do all of the morning session's non-contact work with walking through offenses and defenses and shooting, Kerr said.


http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/34085


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Keep him out of every scrimmage and pre-season game if we have to. He needs to be 100% the entire season.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

No reason to panic, He will get through this minor set back.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

His CAREER'S OVER!!!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!! QUICK TRADE HIM FOR CARMELLO!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> His CAREER'S OVER!!!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!! QUICK TRADE HIM FOR CARMELLO!


First spell his name right and second. the Nuggets would never do that. Amare is a huge injury risk and was left off of team usa for a reason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> First spell his name right and second. the Nuggets would never do that. Amare is a huge injury risk and was *left off of team usa for a reason.*


yeah, he said he didn't want to go.
Second go back to the nuggets forum with that.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> yeah, he said he didn't want to go.
> Second go back to the nuggets forum with that.


lol well said... The Nuggets would do this in a flash. Kleiza just slots into the 3 spot. Can you imagine that line up?

5. Nene
4. Stat
3. Kleiza
2. JR Smith
1. Iverson

Thats one tough team on paper.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

shazha said:


> lol well said... The Nuggets would do this in a flash. Kleiza just slots into the 3 spot. Can you imagine that line up?


According to Colangelo... "Amaré has pulled himself out of consideration for the roster and that's predicated on (USA Today)"

He'd likely been selected since we needed bigs... but he wouldnt have started at the 4 over Melo on Team USA. Amare's had serious injuries where their is a strong past precedent that they will kill his career down the road. Why would the Nuggets trade the best small forward in the western conference for Amare? They wouldn't. And as for taking it back to the Nugget forum... I didn't joking bring up the trade... but I will say it would be extremely unpopular in Denver.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> According to Colangelo... "Amaré has pulled himself out of consideration for the roster and that's predicated on (USA Today)"
> 
> He'd likely been selected since we needed bigs... but he wouldnt have started at the 4 over Melo on Team USA. Amare's had serious injuries where their is a strong past precedent that they will kill his career down the road. Why would the Nuggets trade the best small forward in the western conference for Amare? They wouldn't. And as for taking it back to the Nugget forum... I didn't joking bring up the trade... but I will say it would be extremely unpopular in Denver.


well, you need to decipher jokes because that was a joke.... so now that you've defended your love..........


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> well, you need to decipher jokes because that was a joke.... so now that you've defended your love..........


I understand it was a joke and was not written in a suggestive manner. But the joke read like the poster was trying to over blow this issue (for comic effect) in attempt to suggest the injury is so bad that Kerr should trade Amare for Melo. I just pointed out that even at 100% health thats a horrible deal for the Nuggets and an unfair value for the Nuggets who are focused on either getting off to a very good start or shopping Allen Iverson.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

IceMan made me happy because I laughed... but then nbanoitall made me sad because he made me think.


----------

